# IAT and housing allowance



## Gadwall

Looking seriously at a move to Abu Dhabi and am talking to Teach Away who recruit for the Institute of Advanced Technology, I have two questions if anyone can help:

1 What do folks know about the IAT as a place to teach Science ?

2 The housing allowance is stated as between 1900 and 3100 US dollars, am I right from looking at various websites that this is not exactly generous for my self and my wife to find somewhere to live ? We don't need luxury but would like somewhere clean and pleasant.

Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi, just wondering if you are any further on with the job at IAT? I was given an initial offer of employment in mid March but have heard nothing since! I went through the agency 'seekteachers' who initially were very good but don't seem to be chasing things so well now. I've managed to get my kids a place at a school but just sitting kicking my heels at the moment!!


----------



## Hollygolightly

*IAT Abu Dhabi*



HelenEngineer said:


> Hi, just wondering if you are any further on with the job at IAT? I was given an initial offer of employment in mid March but have heard nothing since! I went through the agency 'seekteachers' who initially were very good but don't seem to be chasing things so well now. I've managed to get my kids a place at a school but just sitting kicking my heels at the moment!!


Hi HelenEngineer,

I have an offer through Seekteachers too. My experience with them has been really positive. You are lucky to have found school places. Was it an easy process? I am just looking into schools now but most seem to be full with closed waiting lists. Do you know which school you will be teaching at? I have been told I will be in Abu Dhabi. Very excited.


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi hollygolightly,

I've got an offer for the girls campus in Abu Dhabi, very excited too but still waiting to sign a contract which makes me a little nervous!

Have you had your final offer to sign yet?

I got my kids into al Yasmina school, was a very lengthy process and yes most schools are very full with waiting lists. I just sent off loads of applications and guess I was just lucky. Just hope I haven't wasted their time if the job falls through.

What subject do you teach, you'll guess mine is engineering


----------



## koddy28

Hi ladies, r u going out there with family? What age r your kids and what age will u be teaching. I went through seek teachers and all positive x


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi koddy28,
I'm coming out with my husband to be and 2 of my kids, they are 10 and 14, leaving my oldest at home as he's got an apprenticeship here.
I teach engineering to years 10 to 13. 
Hope this works out as we are all very excited.
Are you there now or about to start?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi hollygolightly,

I've got an offer for the girls campus in Abu Dhabi, very excited too but still waiting to sign a contract which makes me a little nervous!

Have you had your final offer to sign yet?

I got my kids into al Yasmina school, was a very lengthy process and yes most schools are very full with waiting lists. I just sent off loads of applications and guess I was just lucky. Just hope I haven't wasted their time if the job falls through.

What subject do you teach, you'll guess mine is engineering


----------



## koddy28

Hi 

I'm going out there August I have a 13 yr old son I going to be teaching kindergarten my son is not impressed! How do your kids feel?


----------



## koddy28

Did u not get an offer through the school your going to for your kids?


----------



## HelenEngineer

My daughter 14 can't wait, my 10 year old son is not so keen but hoping I can get him into a football team and then he'll be fine.
Just wish contracts could get finalised then I can get things moving.
It's scary with so much to do!!
Which school are you going to?


----------



## koddy28

ENS I've done everything that needs doing, had offer letter signed n sent bk all docs attested just waiting on confirmation of flight and I'm trying to decide what to take and who to ship with and either sea or air!


----------



## HelenEngineer

Wow you're a lot further on than me. Are you planning on taking lots over?


----------



## koddy28

Not really just I have not got money to buy things when get there so taking bedding, quilts, photos, clothes and a few resources oh and few kitchen things


----------



## HelenEngineer

koddy28 said:


> Not really just I have not got money to buy things when get there so taking bedding, quilts, photos, clothes and a few resources oh and few kitchen things


We've been given a settling in allowance which should help a bit, although furnishing a whole house on it will be difficult.

Have you managed to get your son into a school yet?


----------



## koddy28

I've not as yet he not coming at first I'm going to get settled as I'm on my own so I need to figure things out before I uproot him


----------



## koddy28

We don't get a settling allowance just money for shipping


----------



## HelenEngineer

I thought about going on my own first to settle in but the kids dad isn't too near so they would have to uproot twice. I'm sure it will be totally hectic in September but I'm sure we'll settle.


----------



## Hollygolightly

*IAT Abu Dhabi*

Hello,

My offer is for the girls campus too. It is quite a central location so I am hoping my little girl will get into a school nearby and my youngest into a nursery once she is settled. 

I haven't had a final contract as yet. My interview was only a few weeks ago though.

Have you any idea when you might get yours? I was told we get a person in HR that will make contact when all of the references are in. It seems it is normal for things to take longer there than we are used to.

I have so many questions that I want to ask about the school etc.


----------



## Hollygolightly

*Abu Dhabi*

Hi Koddy,

You sound organised  Was there much difference in shipping costs between companies? I think I will just take my daughters toys and belongings so that they feel at home. The rest may be cheaper to buy there depending on shipping costs?


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hi I've been waiting since march which is very frustrating! We thought we might live off island and I'll commute in so that's why I'm happy to have got the kids into al Yasmina. I was recommended al khubairat but that was full. Agent hopes for some movement on contracts this week but I agree I think they work at a different pace over there. What will you be teaching?

I have so much to sort over here the quicker I get word the better. Seen mixed reviews about the school but the guys who interviewed me were very positive and the campus looks great from the photos online.


----------



## koddy28

Hi I'm lucky my son is going to stay with my patents up the road so don't have to move glad someone else in same situation as me! There isn't much difference with companies my cheapest is 360 then goes up to 500 that's 4 boxes @ w100 kg in weight sea freight is cheaper but has to go in next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Hollygolightly

HelenEngineer said:


> Hi I've been waiting since march which is very frustrating! We thought we might live off island and I'll commute in so that's why I'm happy to have got the kids into al Yasmina. I was recommended al khubairat but that was full. Agent hopes for some movement on contracts this week but I agree I think they work at a different pace over there. What will you be teaching?
> 
> I have so much to sort over here the quicker I get word the better. Seen mixed reviews about the school but the guys who interviewed me were very positive and the campus looks great from the photos online.


Since March! Surely it will arrive soon.

I have just been looking at accommodation on line. The villas seem to be on the outskirts. I am wondering what the traffic will be like in the mornings. Any idea? Al Yasmina have a waiting list of 500 for my daughters class and I am waiting to hear from some others. 

I teach languages. Do you know anyone there already? We don't know anybody but I'm sure we'll settle in quickly.

Of all the times to arrive in Abu Dhabi it had to be in the middle of August. Oh well I have been asking for some sun all year!


----------



## HelenEngineer

koddy28 said:


> Hi I'm lucky my son is going to stay with my patents up the road so don't have to move glad someone else in same situation as me! There isn't much difference with companies my cheapest is 360 then goes up to 500 that's 4 boxes @ w100 kg in weight sea freight is cheaper but has to go in next couple of weeks!!!


I haven't looked at shipping yet, probably take computer, tv's, bikes and clothes. They have an ikea which i think most expats use.


----------



## Hollygolightly

koddy28 said:


> Hi I'm lucky my son is going to stay with my patents up the road so don't have to move glad someone else in same situation as me! There isn't much difference with companies my cheapest is 360 then goes up to 500 that's 4 boxes @ w100 kg in weight sea freight is cheaper but has to go in next couple of weeks!!!


Does it take long to arrive the other end? lane:


----------



## HelenEngineer

Hollygolightly said:


> Since March! Surely it will arrive soon.
> 
> I have just been looking at accommodation on line. The villas seem to be on the outskirts. I am wondering what the traffic will be like in the mornings. Any idea? Al Yasmina have a waiting list of 500 for my daughters class and I am waiting to hear from some others.
> 
> I teach languages. Do you know anyone there already? We don't know anybody but I'm sure we'll settle in quickly.
> 
> Of all the times to arrive in Abu Dhabi it had to be in the middle of August. Oh well I have been asking for some sun all year!


Al Yasmina first sent an email saying there were 1900 applicants for 28 places for the whole school. It might be worth stating that you have a job with IAT, I did, and the HR person at IAT also said lots of schools keep places for british passport holders!

Think the traffic is pretty hectic at rush hour but i think we need to be on campus for about 7.30am so shouldn't be too bad at that time. Not sure about that start time just read it on a blog!

Don't know anyone in Abu Dhabi but my daughter has a friend who lives in Dubai. I'm hoping everyone will be very welcoming and help us settle in quickly.

We've looked at villas online too but can't really be sure of the areas until you get out there, hoping to get lots of very useful advice when we arrive.

We were in Dubai 2 years ago for a holiday and it was mad hot.....still i prefer that to our awful so called summers ;-)


----------



## koddy28

Can holly and helen add me on Facebook I've started a page for Abu Dhabi and if anyone else wants to add me message me and then I can invite u onto page it's Kerry O'Driscoll let's get as many as we can 😊


----------



## koddy28

You can do door to door air freight is 2 wk sea frieght is 5 to 12 wk x


----------



## HelenEngineer

koddy28 said:


> Can holly and helen add me on Facebook I've started a page for Abu Dhabi and if anyone else wants to add me message me and then I can invite u onto page it's Kerry O'Driscoll let's get as many as we can 😊


Which Kerry O'Driscoll are you, there are a couple on there, what is your profile pic?


----------



## koddy28

It's my son and Richard Blackwood we went watching shrek last yr lol x


----------



## koddy28

What's your name helen?


----------



## HelenEngineer

I'm Helen Craig, can't find you on Facebook, look for me please I'm useless on there, should be me crouching down in front of an aquarium in a multi coloured dress, I'm from Newcastle. The aquarium is actually the one at Atlantis in Dubai


----------



## Jameel137

Ive recently sent some applications off for a place at all al dar schools (al yasmina included) but haven't had a reply back. Any suggestions? Are your kids still at al yasmina? Ive been given an offer at IAT abu dhabi male campus btw.


----------

